# Looking for a hard-wired AC nightlight



## Sean (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm looking a for a nightlight w/dusk to dawn sensor that is made to replace a standard receptacle so that the light fits (at least somewhat) inside the old outlet box with the wiring leaving a clean look. So that all you really see is the transluscent coverplate. I'm wanting this so there can be a nightlight in the hallway that I don't have to worry about the kids unplugging and shocking themselves.

Does anything like this exist? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 4, 2004)

Do a google search for - night light outlet cover

Lot of them.

Here is one. night light outlet cover.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 4, 2004)

Some more ...

cover 

outlet 

switch and outlets


----------



## Sean (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the help! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------

